
Never built New York: the city that might have been – in pictures - msrpotus
https://www.theguardian.com/cities/gallery/2017/jan/12/new-york-never-built-skyscraper-cathedral-pneumatic-railway-in-pictures?CMP=fb_gu
======
ChuckMcM
I really like the optimism of the early 20th century. So often architect
envisioned multiblock structures that would sit above the existing landscape
to provide new spaces. A recent idea like that in Cupertino went down in
flames at the voting booth but the Apple 'spaceship' campus continues apace.

------
cavemanmike
Beautiful, makes me want to build alternate history fiction around these
buildings.

------
emmanuel_1234
Woah, the "hyperboloid" looks very much like Guangzhou Tower.

Google Images: [http://goo.gl/Q4zf9t](http://goo.gl/Q4zf9t)

~~~
Animats
The Pan Am building (now MetLife?) was built there instead. Much more rentable
floor area than I.M. Pei's skinny tower.

------
jonbaer
Would have been great to see a dome built by Buckminster Fuller in Brooklyn

~~~
Animats
Fuller's 1960 plan for a two mile dome over Manhattan isn't mentioned in the
parent article.[1] That was an impressive concept.

[1]
[http://www.ecoredux.com/archive_project03_01.html](http://www.ecoredux.com/archive_project03_01.html)

------
icegreentea
Even though some of these are pretty old, they look fascinating. The human
imagination is really something. That skyscraper bridge would look so badass
in real life!

------
shmerl
_> Henry Gilbert’s design was a hybrid of Alfred Beach’s air-powered
underground and Charles T Harvey’s cable-powered elevated railway. Passengers
would be moved through a double row of ‘atmospheric tubes’ suspended from
wrought-iron Gothic arches, held on slender Corinthian columns._

An early idea of hyperloop?

------
sreenadh
I once saw some drawings of plans for Moscow under USSR. They where just
marvelous. Its a pity that I forgot to bookmark it and could not find it
again.

